# Cleaning hardscape



## Yo-han (29 Dec 2013)

I've some BBA on unremovable hardscape. To remove it I was thinking about some kind of picker from a dentist. Then I saw ADA pro picker and that was exactly what I was looking for. But before buying one, what do you guys use to clean BBA from rocks?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Dec 2013)

Yo-han said:


> I've some BBA on unremovable hardscape. To remove it I was thinking about some kind of picker from a dentist. Then I saw ADA pro picker and that was exactly what I was looking for. But before buying one, what do you guys use to clean BBA from rocks?



Where are you based Yo-Han?
Aquarium Plant food Uk sell a 'own brand' one.
Looks like it will do the same job at a much better price.

Edit: they're currently out of stock, but can be found here.


----------



## Aron_Dip (29 Dec 2013)

Yo-han said:


> I've some BBA on unremovable hardscape. To remove it I was thinking about some kind of picker from a dentist. Then I saw ADA pro picker and that was exactly what I was looking for. But before buying one, what do you guys use to clean BBA from rocks?


 
hi,
I also had a large amount on some rocks in my tank also none removable.. I used a small spray bottle (old perfume one) with easyCarbo or exel in and spray over the rocks at water change. For me this worked fine but might not so much for you.


----------



## Yo-han (29 Dec 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> hi,
> I also had a large amount on some rocks in my tank also none removable.. I used a small spray bottle (old perfume one) with easyCarbo or exel in and spray over the rocks at water change. For me this worked fine but might not so much for you.



I did that before during a 90% water change with H2O2, but now it is really in the bottom 10%. I can't do a larger water change without removing the fish and all shrimps. And I don't want to use excel or H2O2 with only a few liter water. Scared the concentration will get too large for so little water.
Not scared for a little manual labour I was looking for some nice tools.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Dec 2013)

For the awkward bits at the bottom I generally drop 50% of the water, knock off any pumps and filters and dose 2x the tank volume when full directly at the affected area with a syringe. I then put the pumps on for an hour to get it well circulated around the tank then start topping up the water again. This way the algae gets a direct blast, the whole tank gets a high concentrate for a couple of hours then the rest of the evening on a double dose. I only do this water change day.
The risk factor is with that couple of hours where it's quite highly concentrated but I have experienced no problems with fish or shrimp. Directly spraying the algae gets right into it's system and it poisons itself which seems to spread out a bit. No disrespect to the tools or hard work but that looks far too much like hard work with your arms in the tank disturbing your lay out and whether or not it will be effective. Picking off the strands you can get some purchase on would still leave the spore to continue to grow I guess. A bit like cutting all the leaves off and leaving the root system, sooner or later it's going to grow back.


----------



## Yo-han (29 Dec 2013)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> For the awkward bits at the bottom I generally drop 50% of the water, knock off any pumps and filters and dose 2x the tank volume when full directly at the affected area with a syringe. I then put the pumps on for an hour to get it well circulated around the tank then start topping up the water again. This way the algae gets a direct blast, the whole tank gets a high concentrate for a couple of hours then the rest of the evening on a double dose. I only do this water change day.
> The risk factor is with that couple of hours where it's quite highly concentrated but I have experienced no problems with fish or shrimp. Directly spraying the algae gets right into it's system and it poisons itself which seems to spread out a bit. No disrespect to the tools or hard work but that looks far too much like hard work with your arms in the tank disturbing your lay out and whether or not it will be effective. Picking off the strands you can get some purchase on would still leave the spore to continue to grow I guess. A bit like cutting all the leaves off and leaving the root system, sooner or later it's going to grow back.


 
True, but I don't believe you can kill all spores anyway. It isn't growing anymore for a few weeks, I managed that, but it won't die by itself.

Not a big fan of excel in my tank. I use it for cleaning my diffuser and stuff, but not in my tanks anymore. But I'll do something like that with H2O2 I guess. I always feel more safe using this, maybe because H2O2 isn't as toxic long term, maybe it is psychological, maybe because excel is used in laboratory to disinfect instruments or maybe because it is highly carcinogenic


----------



## Yo-han (29 Dec 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Where are you based Yo-Han?
> Aquarium Plant food Uk sell a 'own brand' one.
> Looks like it will do the same job at a much better price.
> 
> Edit: they're currently out of stock, but can be found here.


 
Holland, but I see they ship to Europe, I'll see whether they have some other stuff to make the shipping more cost worthy.

This one seems to have rounded edges, but I can always grind one side like the ADA shovel shape. Thanks for the heads up, I'll see whether they have a commission for you

Can't see the price now it is out of stock, do you know it by accident?


----------



## tim (29 Dec 2013)

Just got one of these for Xmas from my kids the edges are both flat, nice to use lifts the bba tufts easily well worth the money tbh think it was around £12-£13 pounds much more affordable than the ada one for me, check my 90cm journal for a rock clean comparison after it's first use this morning.


----------



## Yo-han (29 Dec 2013)

tim said:


> Just got one of these for Xmas from my kids the edges are both flat, nice to use lifts the bba tufts easily well worth the money tbh think it was around £12-£13 pounds much more affordable than the ada one for me, check my 90cm journal for a rock clean comparison after it's first use this morning.


Convinced!!! Commission for you as wellDo you have a picture from the edges?

BTW 12.99 indeed I found out after adding it to the wishlist..


----------



## tim (29 Dec 2013)

Best I could do mate, have to say quality tools at really good prices


----------



## greenink (3 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> Just got one of these for Xmas from my kids the edges are both flat, nice to use lifts the bba tufts easily well worth the money tbh think it was around £12-£13 pounds much more affordable than the ada one for me, check my 90cm journal for a rock clean comparison after it's first use this morning.



Can't find journal can you give a link?


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2014)

Here you go 
90 cm fresh start(still a work in progress) | Page 5 | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Mats A (26 Jan 2014)

Hi, sorry for hijacking the thread.

Could anyone give me a link to the exel product? It seems microsoft has taken over google on that search


----------



## tim (26 Jan 2014)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/seachem-flourish-excel-250ml-p-302.html?gclid=CPDA_4PXm7wCFeXKtAodEkgAfQ
There you go.


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Jan 2014)

Or a cheaper alternative
TNC Carbon - Buy Online - UK - The Nutrient Company


Andys 60l cube | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Andys HC propagator step by step | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Juwel 180 first planted tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Rio 125 wood and moss | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Mats A (26 Jan 2014)

Thanx


----------

